# Water Field Cover



## Comandante Rock (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a Water Field cover for my Kindle and it is the best ever.  It seems like everyone uses those M Edge ones.  Anyone else with Water Field?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Could you post a picture or share a link? I saw Waterfield stuff but it looked more like a case or pouch than a cover?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I love my M Edge but would be interested in looking at the one you are asking about.

Linda


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have got two of the Waterfield cases on the way. I got both a slipcover and a large sleeve. Here is the link:

http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase.htm


----------



## amyb (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the Waterfield travel case with the strap and I love it. I use it when I travel and I keep all of the Kindle accessories in it so nothing gets lost... like the light, cords, etc. Plus, they have wonderful customer service!
Amy


----------



## Comandante Rock (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, it gives full body coverage (with a re-enforcement on one side for the screen).  I feel confident when my Kindle is in it that if could take any kind of abuse and come out unharmed.

I have no stake in Waterfield, just was a bit surprised that it seemed that many people didn't know about it.  Their customer service is really good.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Comandante,

Could you maybe post a picture of yours or a link to it? I did not see covers on their site, only cases?

Thanks!


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the large sleeve case, and I love mine, too! My Kindle fits nice and snug in there, in its M-edge or Strangedog case. So I feel like it's double-protected.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the travel case, too.  It is lightweight but sturdy and well-made, and the strap makes it a lifesaver for travel, when I'm already carrying so many things.  This just slips on the shoulder and stays secure but out of the way while I'm busy organizing/carrying my carryons, kids, etc.

This is a carrying/storage cover, not a reading cover.  You have to take it out of the shoulder bag to read.  The Kindle, with its original leather cover, fits inside the WaterField travel cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There have been more than one type of the Waterfield cases discussed. Here are pics:

Travel Case Pics (has shoulder strap and room for chargers, etc). Strictly for carrying the Kindle.

























Sleeve Pics (Kindle slides in and it has a pocket for stuff. Protection when transporting. Must be removed for reading.)

















Slip Case (Kindle slides in; very slender, no pocket. Protection when transporting. Must be removed for reading.









Full details can be found here http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase.htm

Note that I found the website a bit odd--they only have one page for four products: the travel case, two sizes of sleeves and a slip case. You can click through the pictures shown; but you have to really click on them to see which product it is!

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

They have two versions of this case particular case, I have the one that holds the kindle WITH the cover on.  I absolutely love it.  I just throw it in my purse and have no doubt that it's protected.  I didn't go for the M-Edge, I'm perfectly happy with the cover it came with!


----------



## 20HappyKindleReader08 (Nov 6, 2008)

I received my Kindle 2 weeks ago and knowing that I would be taking it with me everywhere, I wanted more protection for it.  I discovered the Water Field website and ordered the Large Sleeve Case since I read my Kindle with the cover on.  It arrived in 3 days and I am very impressed with the quality of the product.  I like the way it totally protects the Kindle from dust and any small objects such as pens while being transported in a large pocketbook, etc.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

20HappyKindleReader08 said:


> I received my Kindle 2 weeks ago and knowing that I would be taking it with me everywhere, I wanted more protection for it. I discovered the Water Field website and ordered the Large Sleeve Case since I read my Kindle with the cover on. It arrived in 3 days and I am very impressed with the quality of the product. I like the way it totally protects the Kindle from dust and any small objects such as pens while being transported in a large pocketbook, etc.


I may have to look at this one more closely as I tend to carry all sorts of things in my purse and would hate for _Kindle with no name_ to get dirty or scatched up.. and BTW welcome to the boards 20HappyKindleReader08!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

20HappyKindleReader08 said:


> I received my Kindle 2 weeks ago and knowing that I would be taking it with me everywhere, I wanted more protection for it. I discovered the Water Field website and ordered the Large Sleeve Case since I read my Kindle with the cover on. It arrived in 3 days and I am very impressed with the quality of the product. I like the way it totally protects the Kindle from dust and any small objects such as pens while being transported in a large pocketbook, etc.


Thanks for the review, HappyKindleReader! And congratulations on your first post!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I think I am going to be getting a Waterfield case or two.  Looks like my kinda thing.  Don't quite understand the difference between the two sizes of sleeve cases?  And do all the cases come in all colors?  Doesn't look like it on the site, but I hope so.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

The large case will hold your Kindle and most covers, including the one it comes with. The smaller case will only hold the kindle and maybe a sleeve, which is a close fitting cover that can be used on it's own or with a smaller case.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks.  Pretty sure I will get a slip case and a small sleeve.  And for dress-up, an Oberon leather case when they become available.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I just ordered -- green slip case and small sleeve case.  Want to keep Sundog secure without protection making him too big and bulky in my purse.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I just ordered -- green slip case and small sleeve case. Want to keep Sundog secure without protection making him too big and bulky in my purse.


I am all for not too bulky... I have a hard enough time keeping the weight of my purse down to a reasonable level!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anybody have the large sleeve case AND a m-edge?  I was thinking about ordering the new funky green marbled m-edge (I've been fine with the original color, but I LOVE that one!) and wasn't sure if it would still fit in my large sleeve case.  That might change my mind if it didn't - as of now it's very secure in there with the original cover.  Anyone?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

They came today. (Paid a few $ more for priority shipping.) Very nice. Definitely worth the price. Nekid Sundog just fits in the slip case though it is easy to get in and out, but it won't slip out. Case is open on the top end. And nekid Sundog goes easily into the small sleeve case with a little more room to spare than the slip case. It goes sideways into the sleeve case with an envelope flap that stays shut with velcroe. There's an open pocket on the back to put whatever papers in.

*I am very happy with both cases.*


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a question on the small sleeve case.  The site mentions an impact resistant plastic to protect the screen.  Is it on both sides of the case (so I could put it in either way) and do you feel comfortable that it is substantial enough to protect the screen?  I don't want to put it in my purse to find out later that my wallet attacked it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The impact resistant plastic is only on one side (top).  The sleeve cases are like envelopes, so you would naturally slide K in with screen up.  Close the flap which is on the top side and that offers a little more protection.  It is well padded (both sides) without being bulky.  Perfect fit.  Same with the slip case, plastic is only on one side.  You can feel it and slide K in with screen to that side.  Less padding, but still enough.  Slip case is open on one end -- at top of K.  It's a slightly snugger fit than small sleeve, but still plenty easy to get K in and out.

Waterfield does an excellent job.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Waterfield does an excellent job.


Thanks for the update Sandpiper!


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Just joined the group and was reading about the Oberon covers.

I originally looked at leather covers but decided I'd be too hard on them and also didn't want to pay more than I had to, but the original cover was awful as a carrying case. I ended up buying a small Waterfield sleeve case (http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase.htm). I absolutely love it. It's very tough fabric so I don't worry about it, and it protects the Kindle on all sides. It was ordered with the carrying strap, so especially in the summer I just put my car registration and license, cell phone, and maybe a credit card in the side pocket and take it as my purse. Most of the time though I leave the strap off and just put it in my regular purse. If I'm at the store I slide it under the car seat without worrying about tearing or staining it.

Margaret


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome AuntMarge...

I donlt have the Kindle cases from Waterfield yet... but do have one of their laptop sleeves... they make great products and have wonderful customer service. And they are usually very quick to respond to any questions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

auntmarge said:


> Just joined the group and was reading about the Oberon covers.
> 
> I originally looked at leather covers but decided I'd be too hard on them and also didn't want to pay more than I had to, but the original cover was awful as a carrying case. I ended up buying a small Waterfield sleeve case (http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase.htm). I absolutely love it. It's very tough fabric so I don't worry about it, and it protects the Kindle on all sides. It was ordered with the carrying strap, so especially in the summer I just put my car registration and license, cell phone, and maybe a credit card in the side pocket and take it as my purse. Most of the time though I leave the strap off and just put it in my regular purse. If I'm at the store I slide it under the car seat without worrying about tearing or staining it.
> 
> Margaret


AuntMarge--

Welcome to the KindleBoards, and congratulations on your first post!

Thanks for the review of the Waterfield case, sounds like it'll be a great choice for many of our members!

Be sure to check out the Book Corner where we have great recommendations of free books, bargain books, and members' favorite books! AND we have book clubs starting in January. We also have great Tips & Tricks!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Aunt Marge and welcome! Glad to have you here.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, Margaret-

Thanks for your thoughtful Waterfield review.

Glad to have you here and hope you take a look at all the wonderful boards.

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

FYI to anyone interested - I have the large sleeve case, and I got my new m-edge cover yesterday.  It sort of fits in there, but not too well.  I can fit it in and still close the velcro, but it's not as smooth a fit as with the kindle cover.  Just FYI!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Jen!

Marci


----------

